# Tactical/Contractor Cap



## jonron9937 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have began to notice an increase of people wearing the tactical(or I've heard contractor) hat around town. Is this a common deal or is it a bunch of airsoft players wanting to look cool?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

You mean a baseball hat with a bunch of velcro on it?


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes sir. I've seen pictures on the web of guys wearing them overseas in conflict, but I've seen a lot of people around my town that are just wearing them for the heck of it I guess.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 18, 2014)

I think @SkrewzLoose can help you out with this.

Hakuna Matata!


----------



## reed11b (Mar 18, 2014)

I had to check the date of this post to make sure it wasn't a 10 year old thread. Tacti-cool is not new.
Reed


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 18, 2014)

I guess it just now found its way to the backwoods of TN.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

reed11b said:


> I had to check the date of this post to make sure it wasn't a 10 year old thread. Tacti-cool is not new.
> Reed



Says the tragically tactically hipster....:wall:

But, alas, I do own a few 'contractor caps' that were given to me by various people.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

To each their own, but I find them to be quite ridiculous.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> To each their own, but I find them to be quite ridiculous.



I rarely wear them...  but I have a few cool guy patches and flags for them... remember, Free Pineland!!!


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I rarely wear them...  but I have a few cool guy patches and flags for them... remember, Free Pineland!!!


 
I have to question the capabilities of USSF if Pineland is still oppressed after all these years....


----------



## Queeg (Mar 18, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> I have began to notice an increase of people wearing the tactical(or I've heard contractor) hat around town. Is this a common deal or is it a bunch of airsoft players wanting to look cool?


 
Airsofters


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I have to question the capabilities of USSF if Pineland is still oppressed after all these years....



We keep giving back to Cantu so we can keep training the new guys.  We're generous that way.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Says the tragically tactically hipster....:wall:
> 
> But, alas, I do own a few 'contractor caps' that were given to me by various people.


 Have you seen my multi-cam skinny jeans yet?
Reed


----------



## CDG (Mar 18, 2014)

There was a dude at a bar this weekend wearing one. Also seen a couple weeks ago was a guy wearing multicam cut-off shorts.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> We keep giving back to Cantu so we can keep training the new guys.  We're generous that way.


 
Some days you just aren't any fun to have around.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got one, the wife made it and it was handy as fuck when trolling out of uniform in places.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I think @SkrewzLoose can help you out with this.
> 
> Hakuna Matata!


I hope that keeps you warm, bro!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Some days you just aren't any fun to have around.



I've already reached my AWP bad attitude training quota for the month, they've told me I cannot go much over the quota or it scares the new kids and makes the contractors happy and they can't have that around here...  it makes the issuance of long self aggrandizing "Squadron All" memos a requirement, and with the lessening of the educational standards in this country, and the crayon deficit, that's a lot of hard work for newly appointed Senior NCOs in a FOB... (le'ts see, have I missed any of the non msm related posts of the past 2 days in this.... nope don't think so...  great). Carry on, but don't hide from Retreat at 1700, ok?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

reed11b said:


> Have you seen my multi-cam skinny jeans yet?
> Reed



Um...  I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you can't fit into skinny jeans any more than I can...  Just sayin, y'know?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I hope that keeps you warm, bro!


 
You know what's awesome? He was on the phone with me when he did that.

<3's!


----------



## reed11b (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Um...  I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you can't fit into skinny jeans any more than I can...  Just sayin, y'know?


 I blame @parallel  and the damn food thread.
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

reed11b said:


> I blame @parallel  and the damn food thread.
> Reed



Blame your fork, knife, spoon and spork instead, just sayin....

Parallel isn't sitting there with a gun to your head forcing you to eat all those fat pills....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> You know what's awesome? He was on the phone with me when he did that.
> 
> <3's!


Phrasing....

Also, some hate for you as well.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2014)

reed11b said:


> I blame @parallel  and the damn food thread.
> Reed


So you're a democrat now?


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Phrasing....
> 
> Also, some hate for you as well.


 
I vaguely recall "hakuna matata" when we discussed this thread.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 18, 2014)

jonron9937 said:


> I have began to notice an increase of people wearing the tactical(or I've heard contractor) hat around town. Is this a common deal or is it a bunch of airsoft players wanting to look cool?



I wear one when I want everyone to know how big my dick is. THERE I WAS....


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 19, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I hope that keeps you warm, bro!


 
Oh, it does.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I vaguely recall "hakuna matata" when we discussed this thread.


 
Vaguely?  That whole phone call was so full of win!  Well, right up until the end. :wall:  Thank you for making me feel better about this side of the tracks.  I need to call you more often because you deal with a hell of a lot more than me.


----------



## parallel (Mar 19, 2014)

reed11b said:


> I blame @parallel  and the damn food thread.
> Reed


:-"

WTF are skinny jeans... or skinny ANYTHING for that matter?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 20, 2014)

CDG said:


> There was a dude at a bar this weekend wearing one. Also seen a couple weeks ago was a guy wearing multicam cut-off shorts.


 

As I come across old woodland BDUs I cut them off and wear them around.  No sense in letting them go to waste!

Those hats were all the rage in 2004!   Kind of like 3 day assault packs, riggers belts, hiking boots, etc.  You know, shit that some of us actually use for work and/or the weekends.  Then they turned into a fashion statement for people who sit on their asses.


----------



## jonron9937 (Mar 20, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> As I come across old woodland BDUs I cut them off and wear them around.  No sense in letting them go to waste!
> 
> Those hats were all the rage in 2004!   Kind of like 3 day assault packs, riggers belts, hiking boots, etc.  You know, shit that some of us actually use for work and/or the weekends.  Then they turned into a fashion statement for people who sit on their asses.


 
Now I do have a couple of old woodland BDU cut off shorts too. And I guess I'm guilty of the hiking boots. I picked up a pair of Danners Combat Hikers last year for back country camping in Land Between the Lakes.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 20, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> As I come across old woodland BDUs I cut them off and wear them around.  No sense in letting them go to waste!
> 
> Those hats were all the rage in 2004!   Kind of like 3 day assault packs, riggers belts, hiking boots, etc.  You know, shit that some of us actually use for work and/or the weekends.  Then they turned into a fashion statement for people who sit on their asses.



I still wear a Tactical Tailor rigger belt for work. Been doing so for the last, well, since I have been a paramedic in P.A. Since 2000. They hold up well. I also wear one for regular clothes. I do have a cap with a flag also cause I like them. Edit to add. When I was at Bragg in the 90's, most of us wore the BDU belts that were off shoots of what the boys wear today. We were not "allowed" to wear them, had to wear those geigh ass black buckle belts. When I saw the rigger belts, I started with them and don't wear anything else.  For the first year of work, I wore a regular garrison belt with a maltese cross buckle. Funny story about that I'll share soon with me, the belt and my Kim.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been wearing a rigger's belt since before some of the members of this board were born...  we used to make them from A-7-A straps we liberated from palletizing gear for drops...  I still have a full A-7-A somewhere...


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 21, 2014)

You were probably wearing them since before they had a USA.


----------



## CDG (Mar 21, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> As I come across old woodland BDUs I cut them off and wear them around.  No sense in letting them go to waste!


 
Do you wear them into Barnes and Noble?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 21, 2014)

CDG said:


> Do you wear them into Barnes and Noble?



 I'm not a fashion superstar, so I would wear whatever I have on at the time I decide to go to the bookstore.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I've been wearing a rigger's belt since before some of the members of this board were born...  we used to make them from A-7-A straps we liberated from palletizing gear for drops...  I still have a full A-7-A somewhere...





SpitfireV said:


> You were probably wearing them since before they had a USA.


 
Damn.  What's up with everyone call xSFmed *old* this week?!?  Bastards!!  Ya'll need to knock that shit off!! 

It's not like he's *OLD*.  It's not like he fought in the Civil War, or carried a musket, or used those leggings that wrapped above the boot, or had a plume on his helmet.  C'mon people!! 

:-"



RustyShackleford said:


> I'm not a fashion superstar, so *I would wear whatever I have on at the time I decide to go to the bookstore*.


 
Corfram shoes, thong, and a very thin coat of CLP...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 21, 2014)

And a jester hat cause jester hats are fucking rad!...With a Merica flag cause he needs to be tactic-cool!

F.M.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you know how many times I have walked out the door in the morning and have been asked: "you are wearing that to work?" 

This thread reminds me of an officer safety piece that was written awhile back by a retired copper from LASD about how guys go off duty then proceed to do everything they can to look like cops when they are off duty, even the UC guys, who worked their asses off to get out of uniform and into a UC gig.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm mature, not old...  or possibly wee aged like a fine wine...  in any case the "OLD" comments are annoying and make me truly believe you are all cunts and wankers...  now piss off and leave me the hell out of your discussions, fucking whippersnappers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I'm mature, not old...  or possibly wee aged like a fine wine...  in any case the "OLD" comments are annoying and make me truly believe you are all cunts and wankers...  now piss off and leave me the hell out of your discussions, fucking whippersnappers.



Don't worry folks, for those of you who haven't the nads to say it to his face here on da Interwebz, I make sure to remind him regularly FtF.  :-"  :troll:

LL - you may send flowers in care of RangerPsych - he'll be the only other person besides the Troll who knows where I'm buried in the desert...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Don't worry folks, for those of you who haven't the nads to say it to his face here on da Interwebz, I make sure to remind him regularly FtF.  :-"  :troll:
> 
> LL - you may send flowers in care of RangerPsych - he'll be the only other person besides the Troll who knows where I'm buried in the desert...




Sez the Old Lady Librarian...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Sez the Old Lady Librarian...



Yes I am!   

LL


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey, you two geezers wanna' get a room?


:-"


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Hey, you two geezers wanna' get a room?
> 
> 
> :-"


 Got a bunch of them...  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Hey, you two geezers wanna' get a room?
> 
> 
> :-"



We don't need no stinkin room!

LL


----------



## medicchick (Mar 23, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> We don't need no stinkin room!
> 
> LL


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry I brought it up. You two going at it probably resembles a couple of shar-peis in a washing machine...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm sorry I brought it up. You two going at it probably resembles a couple of shar-peis in a washing machine...



I hate you sometimes.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the briefing, PM me if you want to see it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I hate you sometimes.


Just sometimes?

LL


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Just sometimes?
> 
> LL


Yes, just sometimes... other times require loathing, detesting, ambivalence or ignoring...  once in a great while I can stand him, but , those are very rare occasions...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm sorry I brought it up. You two going at it probably resembles a couple of shar-peis in a washing machine...



OMFG! LMAO.

F.M.


----------

